# Burnsy (mr burns!) :-) BAD start to his little life :-(



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Well after needing assistance hatching, fighting dehydration then being rejected and attacked by his parents. 

I have now taken on his care. 









Bruised and battered :-(


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Snuggles with his Teddy .... Sharing it with 2 young INR bubs


----------



## JudiNH (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh my word...I have never seen anything so tiny! I sure hope the little guy makes it. Keep us posted! Poor little thing...


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Awe. I hope the little one will be OK.


----------



## lethalfire (Aug 29, 2012)

Aww poor thing, keep us updated. Thankfully when I was breeding I never had to handfeed that young.


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Well the little one made it through the night  he's feeding really well and looks great 

Very happy so far. 

Will be slipping him under another clutch today, fingers crossed it goes well


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Fingers crossed for the two of you.Hope the little guy makes it , because he/she is so cute!!! X x


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I hope things go well for him. He's a little cutie.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

let us know!


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Well he's not getting fed :-(

Just too little to fight for it. 

Back to hand feeding, hopefully tomorrow he will be that but stronger and I can try again.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You need to get him strong enough that he will beg for food. The loudest chick gets fed first. 

Good luck!


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

Oh my goodness. I hope the little bugger is ok.
Good luck


----------



## thistle (Sep 21, 2012)

Awwwww bless, poor little soul!!!

Fingers crossed he makes it. Good luck.


----------



## lilbear (Aug 2, 2012)

He is a cutie. Hope he makes it


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

After a rough night and morning I can now officially say he's been adopted by the other pair!!!!

The VERY odd thing is ..... The young male (8mths) in the aviary has taken on step dad role to the babies!! All 3 take care of the babies?!

Cute


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Yay, glad he's been accepted 

Is he getting plenty of food now?


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Yep  perfect


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Took a bad turn and passed away while at the vet :-(

Vet suspected internal injuries from his parents. 

RIP little guy :-( I tried ;(


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

poor guy.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh no i am so sorry  

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear this...I was rooting for the li'l guy.  But yeah, at least you gave him a chance.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry. You tried so hard. He had to know you were there for him. RIP little one.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------

